# The Legends of Aaron: D&D 3.5



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Introduction*​


> "Aaron legend has it that hundreds of years ago there was a three way battle was being fought, the orcs where on one side, humans on another, and sylvan elves on a third. The humans and orcs where fighting because the orcs were raiding human lands. The elves got involved during one of the battles. One side or the other set fire to their woods and they where out for blood on both sides."
> 
> "A skirmish broke out outside the tower of an old wizard. The wizard became very upset. Stormed out on top of the tower interrupted the battle by calling down a lighting bolt from the sky. He said a few unkind words, and in a flash, they all found themselves standing on top of cold mountain far from the battlefield, and that's how isolated Aaron came to be inhabited..."



 - The Words of Glenn - Paladin of Aaron

At the top of a tall tower worked an ageless immortal who had taken on the guise of mortal man mortal. He took every precaution to isolate himself from the affairs of mortals. He moved his tower on the frontier to get away from the city, the doors where magically sealed, the path from the base to the top of the tower was covered in a variety of death traps, heavy drapes where on the windows to keep the light from outside from coming in, and to make sure no sound would distract him during the delicate work he cast a spell over the room that silenced all sound, even those made from himself.

For centuries he toiled on this grand project, an item that would destroy his greatest rival and return him to his true power. All he had left to do was put the last piece in place. It was at that time that a bolder launched from a Catapult struck the outer wall of his tower. Though he heard no sound the tower heaved and shook, and the table holding the final piece fell over. The component shattered when it impacted the ground, and in an instant, all of the work was destroyed. No worse could describe the rage he felt, when he threw open the drapes and saw the three massing armies at the base of his tower.

The man called down lightning from a cloudless sky. He spoke in Tounges because he wanted everyone to hear and understand him. He said, "You bastards! Centuries I spend trying to fix the cosmos and you have to ruin it with your petty wars? I've had enough of your fighting! Begone!"

A flash of light came from the tower and there armies where all gone.

And so the three armies found themselves atop a snow capped mountain. The initial shock of what happened hit everyone hard. An order from the Orc's leader, a particularly imposing orc missing his right eye holding a double axe with one eye. The Orcs called him the Eye of Gruumish, and for whatever reason, they followed him when few other orc leaders could manage. The Orcs left the mountain.

The Elves left as well as they slowly began to scale their way down the mountain. Many of them where shocked to discover, others still where openly weeping. While they had chosen to go to war over the damage to their forest, most of them had assumed that at least they'd be able to see their forest again someday.

The Human army from the kingdom of Dalmas scaled down the mountain and eventually settled into a large cave. Like the others, the humans where also dazed by the events, but on their side they had a history of loosing everything and having to move on. They where looking at a very real prospect of having to live out the rest of their lives here. Before they could do that, they had to figure out how they where going to survive.

With the average high temperatures around 50F, and getting bellow freezing at night, the humans mistakenly believed it was fall with Winter fast approaching, in reality was late summer. Lord Cassias Shackleford, a middle aged war veteran and leader of the Human Army, ordered the many men search of food and resources for shelter. 

Large War Horses where very ill suited for the terrain, so the famous Dalmus Cavaliers where forced to hunt on foot and as a result they where met with effectiveness. There was however one mounted soldier who could hunt unimpaired. Romrag Taerhg, the only Halfling in the entire force, and his riding dogs.


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2010)

Seeing how rations were an immediate problem, Romrag unarmored his two riding dogs and himself. To hunt in the wilds, it was better to go light armored. Keeping his shield, javelins, war hammer and bastard sword with him, he let his two dogs ahead of them.

They went into the wilds and started their hunt for wild game, whether small or large.

The dogs take their time finding a suitable game to hunt. (take 10)

Survival
Minny: 15
Daissy: 17


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2010)

Although the humans have climbed down the mountain some to find the caves they dwell in, the cave entrance is still a ways above the tree line. Nothing too remarkable stands out for a while. After hours of searching though the dogs manage to pick up the scene of suitable prey. Before long it stands in front of Romrag in all it's glory, a female moose.

And now I'm going to need a spot check.


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _spot_ 




1d20+5
16+5 = 21 Minny

1d20+5
6+5 = 11 Daissy

1d20+-1
1+-1 = 0 Romrag




Romrag seems to be following his dog a little behind with his short feet. He wonders what they have spotted that he'd miss.


*Spoiler*: _Handle Animal_ 




1d20+8
19+8 = 27 Minny

1d20+8
9+8 = 17 Daissy

Trying to interpret what his dogs have found or are indicating.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2010)

(24 Handle Animal) Romrag noticed Minny's apparent apprehension about moving out right away, the reason why becomes evident soon after. A pair of spears made out of bone come flying out from a thicket on the opposite side of the moose from a nearby the ticket. Both spear hit the moose, but they don't go in too deep, and stick out of the Moose.

Two creatures the size of gnomes come charging out of the thicket. Their bodies are covered in thick white scales, and their heads resemble those white dragons. They each brandish short swords made out of bone, before they can reach the moose the animal spooks and starts to run towards Romrag and his two dogs.


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2010)

*Initiative*
1d20+2
14+2 = 16 Daissy

1d20+2
12+2 = 14 Minny

1d20+1
3+1 = 4 Romrag

*Round 1:*

If Daissy is able to react to the running Moose, she's to attack it, and if it still is not dead, bring down (tripping it).

Else Daissy will let the Moose pass and attack the scaly gnomes.


*Spoiler*: _attack/dmg_ 




1d20+6
14+6 = 20

Trip:
1d20+7
9+7 = 16

Dmg:
1d6+4
5+4 = 9





Romrag orders Minny to assault the scaly Gnomes. She will run up and attack and bring them down and tear at them.


*Spoiler*: _attack/dmg/trip_ 




1d20+3
15+3 = 18

trip:
1d20+2
20+2 = 22

dmg:
1d6+3
2+3 = 5




If Daissy let the moose pass Romrag will throw his MW javelin after it, hoping to bring the game down.

However if Daissy did bring it down, but its still not dead, he'll draw his warhammer and smash down on the moose.

If the moose is dead then he'll engage the other hunters. He's not about to hand over a game that his dog took hours to find.


*Spoiler*: __ 




javelin:
1d20+8
13+8 = 21

dmg: 
1d4+2
4+2 = 6

warhammer:
1d20+8
12+8 = 20

dmg:
1d6+2
4+2 = 6





*Round 2+:*

Daissy will keep its attack on the moose if it still not dead otherwise will join Minny in fighting the scale gnomes flanking as necessary.


*Spoiler*: _atk_ 




1d20+6
8+6 = 14

1d20+6
12+6 = 18

1d20+6
13+6 = 19

1d20+6
13+6 = 19





*Spoiler*: _trip_ 




1d20+7
2+7 = 9

1d20+7
12+7 = 19

1d20+7
20+7 = 27

1d20+7
13+7 = 20





*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 




1d6+4
2+4 = 6

1d6+4
3+4 = 7

1d6+4
5+4 = 9

1d6+4
2+4 = 6




Minny continues fighting against the scale gnomes flanking as is necessary.


*Spoiler*: _atk_ 




1d20+3
1+3 = 4

1d20+3
10+3 = 13

1d20+3
12+3 = 15

1d20+3
1+3 = 4





*Spoiler*: _trip_ 




1d20+2
17+2 = 19

1d20+2
3+2 = 5





*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 




1d6+3
4+3 = 7

1d6+3
3+3 = 6




Romrag will first kill the moose if it isn't dead, if it is, wielding shield and warhammer will engage the gnome scales providing flanks as necessary. He'll take advantage of his ability to cleave if possible


*Spoiler*: _atk_ 




1d20+8
7+8 = 15

1d20+8
3+8 = 11

1d20+8
14+8 = 22

1d20+8
4+8 = 12





*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 




1d6+2
3+2 = 5

1d6+2
2+2 = 4

1d6+2
6+2 = 8

1d6+2
1+2 = 3


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2010)

Round 1:

Daisy takes the moose down expertly, and also manages to cause some pretty good damage to it.

Minny also manages to catch the lead creature by the neck and snaps it like a twig when she wrestles it to the ground, killing it.

The other creature turns it's head to Minny and unleashes an icy breath blast. Minny got hit by the full blast and lets out a loud yelp as she becomes chilled the bone. (6 cold damage)

The hammer blow to the head kills the moose.

Round 2

Daisy closes the gap on the last monster and kills it.

*Reward:
900 XP*


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2010)

Seeing how Minny is injured heavily, Romrag will tend to her as best as he can, calming her down. He'll cut a piece of the moose meat out for Minny to chew on before he also let's Daissy have her share.


*Spoiler*: _handle animal_ 




1d20+8
5+8 = 13 Daissy

1d20+8
13+8 = 21 Minny




After a break, he'll cut off the dragon kin's head, collect their weapons. He'll use their scale as a map and try to mark down some important landmarks so he can remember where he encountered them.

Afterwards he'll ask his dogs to drag the moose back to camp but not before making a small detour trying to find some sort of place that is able to supply the army with water. Once found he'll mark it down on his makeshift map and head back to camp.

(Take 10 on survival for the dogs. Daissy 17, Minny 15)


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2010)

While the two dogs are busy dragging away the moose back, he notices that the hide of the dragonblood creatures are quite a bit thicker than he expected and even though they are cold to the touch on the outside they feel normal on the inside. As he cuts off the head of the second one he also finds that it is holding an egg in a sack made out of hide. The egg is frigid to the touch. The creatures are relatively light, with their primitive gear and everything they weight less than 100 pounds between the two of them.

It doesn't take him long to find a source a water. As he travels down the mountain he manages to spot a Glacial fed stream near the base of the mountain.


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2010)

Keeping the egg in the hide sack, Romrag will take it with him. 

Once in camp he'll report his game and tell the Dalmus commander his encounter with the dragonkin. He'll show him the two heads, but for now keep quiet about the egg.

Then he'll look for a healer who is able to tend to Minny's wound properly.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lord Shackleford gave Romrag praise and rewarded him with 10 Gold Pieces for the Moose, 15 for the finding water, and a bonus of 5 for the information provided about the two creatures. The heads where carried off to a Wizard for identification.

While the Gold would have been a nice not too long ago, the gold was more of a token gesture as there wasn't anyplace he could spend it. The commander of the Human forces, Cassias Shackleford, was descended from a rather notorious family, some of them cursed as traitors, others hailed as saints.

The Dalmas army transported was a force of around 8,000. Of those, about 20% where women, many of them served support roles in many capacities. The priest corp was majority female. Others still where craftsmen, although women warriors where not unheard of. 

The humans used to favor the Norse gods, but in recent memory many other gods like Palor had become more popular. The gods didn't have temples yet, but there was a designated area where people would gather.

Before long Romrag finds a Cleric of Pelor, a blond woman whose name he doesn't know.


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2010)

"Uhm, hello!" Romrag waves at the blond woman, "do you know any healers around? I need someone to take a look at Minny's wounds."

Romrag points at Minny and her frostbite wounds.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 12, 2010)

"Oh, you must be the little hunter that has been keeping us fed! Everyone has been talking you! I'll be glad to look at your dog!" The cleric bends over and examines the dog and goes to work curing her wounds. "Poor girl, what happened to her?"

(Cure light for 8 hp)

"That should do it. My name is Zoe by the way!


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2010)

"Hello Zoe, Minny she'd been fighting scaly gnomes that breath ice. She bit down one's neck but a 2nd one shots its breath at her causing frost bites. Luckily Daissy was there to break the other ones neck." Romrag pets Daissy proudly.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 12, 2010)

"Well be careful out there! It would be terrible if something happened to those two!"

Suddenly Zoe stands at attention and salutes, "Commander Aaron! Sir!"

"At ease," said a voice coming from behind Romrag. A sound accompanied by the sounds of a man in heavy armor walking across a stone surface. It was Commander Aaron, a man a tall dark headed man of great stature. Aaron was the commander of the Cavaliers, and had managed to rise to that rank at the young age of 25.

"Romrag! When I saw your dogs drag the moose in without you I thought might have happened! Glad to see you're still in good shape!"


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2010)

"Commander! Yes, I was reporting to Lord Shackleford my encounter with scaly gnomes that breath frost bites. Hurt Minny here, but thanks to Zoe she's all fine again." He pats Minny now that she's all better.

"So are we gonna stay here to build up camp? Or are there other plans?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 12, 2010)

"That is what I wanted to talk to you about, walk with me for minute."

Aaron leads Romrag on a short walk around the camp. The area they where inhabiting was actually quite large, as tall and as wide as a coliseum, all enclosed with within a small portion of the mountain. Scattered all around was a network of tents and fires.

"It looks like we are going to be in this cave for a good long while. A few of the high priest are claiming that they can ask their gods for a miracle that will bring us all home. If that doesn't happen we are going to be here for the foreseeable future."

"In regards to that, there is a major decision being made about how to best use the Cavaliers. Most of us have trained for years to fight on horseback, we can't exactly do that here. The Magic Corp insists that they will be able to conjure up enough food in the winter for everyone and that we should focus them on exploring the cave and the surrounding area. At the same time, the Rangers insists that our limited number of Magic users aren't going to be able keep up with the logistics of 8,000 and that we will start experiencing food shortages before mid-winter."

"You are a special unit, Romrag. And since you aren't part of the corps I thought it would be a good idea to ask your opinion on the matter as an outside observer. What do you think what do you think the Cavaliers should do?"


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2010)

"Well for one thing is sure, we ain't alone out here. Those scale gnomes they were hunting for the same game as I did. They probably have more somewhere. So we'll have to deal with locals for one. I am not sure about the rest but this is a wilderness and there are probably other wild animals besides just moose out there.

If we don't know our immediate surrounding we are blind. As for food supply, not sure about you, sir, but I'd prefer being safe than sorry later. We can always leave food behind if we move, but if we run short, we may not be ready for whatever this wilderness has prepared for us.

I say groups of four man on foot and explore the surrounding area for at least a days walks away, so nothing surprises us without one days worth of warning. After that, maybe look for a way to figure out where we are and if we can get out of this place before the winter hits.

If worst comes to worst I'd say we'll fortify this camp there is enough wood out there for us to use to make it comfortable."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 12, 2010)

"Yeah, that makes since. Thanks a lot of Romrag, you where a big help!" Aaron smiled and said, "Keep up the good work."

With that Aaron dismissed Romrag to go about his business...

((There is about to be a short time-skip, if there is anything you would like to barter for, gear you would like to procure, or goals that you want your character to acheive in the span of about 2 months now is the time.))


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2010)

Romrag will probably barter for a suit of leather or padded leather armor, so he can go on hunts with his dogs when he isn't mounting on them.

He'll also scout the region with his dogs, the entire mountain sight if possible and map it on his scaly gnome scale map.

And he's curious about the egg he got. Maybe something will hatch from it. Though he's got no idea how to hatch it.

"Say Sister Zoe, do you know anything about hatching eggs?" Romrag asks Zoe.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 12, 2010)

Muk said:


> Romrag will probably barter for a suit of leather or padded leather armor, so he can go on hunts with his dogs when he isn't mounting on them.
> 
> He'll also scout the region with his dogs, the entire mountain sight if possible and map it on his scaly gnome scale map.
> 
> ...



The tanner, a man they called Barn, was glad enough to make Romrag some Leather. The hides he was gathering from his hunts was providing him a good portion of his materials. A short while later Romrag had himself masterwork leather armor.

Zoe looked thoughtful for a moment and brought her finger up to her lips and said, "Well... usually you want to keep it warm soft place where nothing will happen to it, and usually you don't want to try and open it before it hatches! When it's ready to hatch it will do it on it's own!"


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2010)

"Alright thank you Sister Zoe," Romrag says. He'll have his dog keep the eggs warm inside its little bag.

He wonders if it will hatch in the months ahead.

(He's ready to skip 2 month)


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 12, 2010)

Romrag's success continued over the next couple of months. He managed to map a good portion of the exterior of of the mountain in that time. On one occasion he would found more evidence for the existence of those creatures. A carcass obviously killed with the same sort of weapons used earlier on Moose. This time though he noticed a the carcass's stomach had been split open and an egg identical to the one had was left inside.

He brought the carcass back to camp, and gave the second egg to a Wizzard to examine it. 

The mountain was huge. It's peaks soared up into the clouds. As he surveyed he noticed that no matter how high he seemed climbed, other mountains, like the one he stood on, seemed to stretch further and further, endlessly into the horizons.

The exterior of the mountain was potted by cave entrances.

Some of them where small, and others where quite large.

He found one which looked like it belonged to a bear accept for the fact that it had lots of long brown feathers inside, but it was vacant when he found it.

Concentrating on exploration, and fortification, the Cavalier. The cave they where staying in still hadn't been completely explored yet. The further they went, the deeper the cave seemed to go. The did however find several other entrances and set up guards and fortifications to watch over them. Occasionally they would fine small groups of the small white creatures. After killing a few, the creatures became more likely flee deeper in the caves than where to fight in the presence of overwhelming force.

*Romrag gets 1000 exp for convincing Aaron of the importance of taking fortification and exploration path*

A month and a half later, several orcs attempted to raid the human encampment. Because of the extra fortifications the humans were able to turn the Orcs away without suffering casualties. The next day, a blizzard moved in and the mountains became impassable.

The humans where in for the winter as they continued to go deeper into the cave.

Over the next couple the popularity of Minny and Daisy continued to soar as the dogs where able to identify the white creatures by scent before the men ran up on them. They gained enough notoriety that Lord Shackleford presented Romrag with an offer to breed either one of the half-ling's dogs with his St. Bernard.

As the humans keep pushing the white monsters deeper and deeper into the cave, it soon become evident that the they are going to have to fight back at some point.

The Wizards have been unable to identify the egg given to them, but the eggs have begun move more each day.

When we resume our story, Romrag is in a scouting party with a dozen other soldiers with Daisy and Minny leading the group along by scent when they come to a fork in path. 

Roll Search and Handle Animal for each dog.


----------



## Muk (Jan 13, 2010)

Handle Animal:

1d20+8
19+8 = 27 Daissy

1d20+8
14+8 = 22 Minny


(Dogs don't really have search, so i am guessing they just use their scent to find stuff, which would be survival)

Scent (survival)

1d20+7
9+7 = 16 Daissy

1d20+5
18+5 = 23 Minny


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 13, 2010)

That will work, I suppose scent is a way of tracking.

Minny notices a seems interested in the path on the right although she is cautious she doesn't seem hesitant to enter like when she catches scent of an ambush.

Daisy doesn't seem to show a preference.


----------



## Muk (Jan 13, 2010)

"It seems something is up ahead on the right path," Romrag communicates with the rest of the group.

If he's in his on his normal gear, he'll mount up on Daissy and gets his lance ready.

If he's in his hunting gear (leather armor, lightly weaponized) then he'll have his shield out and javelin at the ready.

Then he'll follow Minny and Daissy towards the right path.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 13, 2010)

Muk said:


> "It seems something is up ahead on the right path," Romrag communicates with the rest of the group.
> 
> If he's in his on his normal gear, he'll mount up on Daissy and gets his lance ready.
> 
> ...



Romrag, riding on Daisy, finds the source of the mysterious spell after going for about a half a mile or so. Actually the smell is powerful enough that he can smell it himself long before he reaches it. The repugnant smell of rotting meat.

When he arrives the obvious thing he spots first is a cache of dead animals, most of which would appear to have actually been drug in here from the surface. Crawling around on top of the creature are 5 very small versions of the White creatures that they'd been killing a lot of lately. Currently they where just crawling around on top of and inside the meat gorging themselves on rotted meat.


----------



## Muk (Jan 14, 2010)

"A breeding place. Or at least that's my guess," Romrag says. "Let's leave this place before the guards and their mother comes."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 14, 2010)

Before Romrag leave, he notices at the other end of the pile of animal gore is another tunnel leading deeper, although he can't see anything that is down that way.

Assuming he heads back to the fork, the other path still hasn't been explored yet. Does Romrag go down the path left tunnel instead this time?


----------



## Muk (Jan 14, 2010)

"Ohh this path still seems to continue," Romrag notices before he heads back.

He will try and make it passed the 5 creatures without alerting them, telling his men to ready their bows, but not engage if possible. He'll lead his dogs passed them. 

(Not going to hide or move silently, just attempt to walk pass them)

If they engage, he'll charge the closest one.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 14, 2010)

The small creatures are too busy gorging themselves to bother with the men as they pass by.

Once the group lead by Romrag is past them, they go down the path a ways further. Before they reach next chamber the both dogs manage to catch scent of something they feel is dangerous. There is no indication that the potential threats are aware of them yet.


----------



## Muk (Jan 14, 2010)

If there are any rogue or light armored Units with Romrag, he'll ask them to scout ahead, since he's in full armor and does not actually wish to alert whatever is ahead of them.

If there is not then he'll have Javelin at the ready, shield up, order Minny to the back of the group to keep watch from attacks from behind and then lead them into view of whatever is ahead of them. The rest of the unit is also to be readying up their weapons and armor.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 14, 2010)

A crafty young man named Bo, steps forward and attempts to check around the corner.

(Move Silent result 17)

(Opposed Listen checks, 1 success out of all present)

One of them says something in a language no one in the group can understand, but one that might be recalled later. Having taken a peak and seen the enemy now getting ready to move after them, Bo whisper-yelled the single word "Run!"


----------



## Muk (Jan 14, 2010)

Romrag orders his men to form a phalanx with him leading it. He tells them to ready for an on coming charge and orders the 2nd and 3rd row to throw javelins as the monsters is approaching them.

He'll dismount to aid in the phalanx, with javelin at the ready.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 14, 2010)

What comes around the corner can only be described as a vision of white-hell as more than twenty of the white dragon-like creatures come around the corner armed with bone swords running head long towards the wall of shields created by the phalanx. 

Roll for rounds 1 - 5


----------



## Muk (Jan 14, 2010)

*Initiative:*
1d20+1
19+1 = 20

*HD* 4D10+8: 46
*AC*: 22 = 10+8+1+2+1 
    21 Flatfooted
    14 Touch

Fort: +6=+4+2
Ref: +2=+1+1
Will: +0 (+2)=+1-1 (+2 vs fear)


*Round 1*

If they are still at range (30ft or less) Romrag orders the group to toss their javelins or thrown weapons  at the first row.



Attack: 

1d20+8
10+8 = 18 Javelin MW

Dmg:
1d4+2
4+2 = 6

If they run faster than the group being ready, he'll drop his javelin draws his warhammer and smashes them instead.

Attack + Cleave:
1d20+8
12+8 = 20

1d20+8
20+8 = 28 crit thread

confirm:
1d20+8
5+8 = 13

Dmg: 
1d6+2
5+2 = 7

1d6+2
2+2 = 4

for crit:
1d6+2
6+2 = 8

1d6+2
6+2 = 8

*Round 2+*

Romrag will continue using his warhammer and cleave to slaughter the white hell.


*Spoiler*: _attack + cleave_ 




atk:
1d20+8
8+8 = 16

1d20+8
10+8 = 18

1d20+8
18+8 = 26

1d20+8
3+8 = 11

cleave:
1d20+8
5+8 = 13

1d20+8
15+8 = 23

1d20+8
8+8 = 16

1d20+8
17+8 = 25





*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 




1d6+2
6+2 = 8

1d6+2
1+2 = 3

1d6+2
3+2 = 5

1d6+2
2+2 = 4

1d6+2
6+2 = 8

1d6+2
6+2 = 8

1d6+2
4+2 = 6

1d6+2
4+2 = 6




Both dogs are to move back to guard against the small baby monsters should they come attacking from behind the phalanx.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 14, 2010)

Round 1:

The Javalin thrown by Romrag hits one of the creatures in the chest and likely punctured a lung. [-6] Despite it's injury, it continues to run at the shield wall.

Although his confidence  doesn't look great, Bo's Morale hasn't fallen off enough to allow him to leave his comrads behind. From the back, he throws a Javelin hitting a different creature from Romrag [-4].

At that point the White creatures reach the shield wall. The Shield Wall and the armor of the fighters proves to be good deterrent from the bone swords and only three of the creatures manage to land ineffective hits [-4] [-2] [-1] each against different fighters in the line.

By contrast, the spears in the Phalanx managed to connect with more devastating effect. [-3][-10][-8][-5][-7][-2]-10][-5] the damage done by the spears leaves 4 dead and several others wounded.

Round 2:

Romrag manages to kill one of the creatures with a swing of his hammer, and wound a bang up another one on the same blow. [-8][-3]

Bo tosses another javelin hitting and killing another creature [-6]

The creatures manage to do a little better this time, granted good can be a very relative term at times. [-2][-3][-4][-4][-2] (None of these hit Romrag or Bo).

The fighters in the Phalanx manage to do some decent damage with their spears, and in so doing they quickly score 3 more kills and wound several others. [-8][-10][-4][-9][-4][-8]

Round 3:
Romrag again manages to kill a creature and injure another [-5][-4]

Bo manages to wound a creature. [-3]

Three of the creatures manage to get hits in, one against one the fighters in the Phalanx [-4] and 2 against Romrad [-3-2=-5]

Round 4: 
Romrag quickly gets his revenge though and manages to kill 2 more with 1 cleave [-8][-8].

Bo manages to get in another hit, lightly wounding that creature.

Out numbered and weakening, the biggest creature of the bunch sounds a retreat, again in a language no one seems to understand. Before leaving with the rest of his group he shoots off an icy-breath-blast in the middle of the phalanx hitting all 4 men in it's blast cone. [-5][-2][-3][-2]

Combat is still unresolved, because the White Creatures are in full retreat each Romrag and each member of the Phalanx get an attack of opportunity regardless of whether or not he chooses to pursue. Of Romrag's men only 1 of them looks to be in bad shape, the others are fighting form despite their modest injuries.


----------



## Muk (Jan 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _aOO_ 




1d20+8
15+8 = 23

1d6+2
6+2 = 8




"Do not pursue them, " Romrag shouts. "Who knows what we may find further inside. Shoot them as long as you can however!"

He will try and toss a javelin at them if he can. 


*Spoiler*: _javelin_ 





1d20+7
13+7 = 20

1d4+2
1+2 = 3




After they are gone, he'll examine the ones that fell to the phalanx. Maybe one isn't completely dead. He will attempt to stop him from bleeding to death. (i.e. any of them that are between -1 to -9)


*Spoiler*: _heal_ 




1d20+-1
2+-1 = 1

1d20+-1
18+-1 = 17

1d20+-1
19+-1 = 18

1d20+-1
5+-1 = 4

1d20+-1
8+-1 = 7

1d20+-1
16+-1 = 15




If he's able to stop them from bleeding to death, he'll see if anyone has a potion of cure minor wounds, to stabilize the prisoner. He'll take the prisoner back to camp.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 15, 2010)

The retreat came far too late. As the white creatures turned tail they cut down by the phalanx and Romrag who combined killed a good number of them. Of the original 24, only 3 escaped. The other 21 lay defeated on the ground either dead, dieing.

Experience: 553

As he searches the bodies, Romrad is able to find one who was already in stable condition (fell with 0 hp).


----------



## Muk (Jan 15, 2010)

Tying the stable one up with ropes he'll keep the monster in that unconscious state. No need to have a prisoner do any damage. He also makes sure to tie up its mouth so it is not able to breath any of their frost breaths. 

He'll place him on Minny and order the group to retreat back to camp.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 17, 2010)

Romrag and his group make their way back to camp safely.

Although it can still be called a camp, since most of it consits of things that can be broken down and taken apart should they need to move, the camp does some simple support fortifications, including a wooden wall with a gate that that the group enters as they walk in. 

As they enter, a guard says, "managed to catch one alive did ya! Keep up the good work."


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2010)

"There are more there, seems like we found their breeding camp," Romrag says and will repeat this to the commander.

Once healed up he'll try and get a few potions of cure light wounds (5 or so) and then lead the group back into the tunnels unless the commander has something else for him to do.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 20, 2010)

While he is in the base the dog holding the egg in the hide bag (Daisy?) barks to call out to Romrag. There seems to be some slight movement in the bag.


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2010)

He'll look of a big chunk of meat than Romrag will take the back off Minny's back and then open it up.

If one of those creatures has come out of its egg he'll hold the piece of meat in front of it. He doesn't really want to eat a frost beath, so he hopes the meat will distract it long enough.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 22, 2010)

When Romrag opens the bag he does indeed find a new born of one of the creatures inside. Upon seeing the meat, the spawnling immediately lunges for it and begins to eat. It pays little attention to anything else around it as he bites into the meat, it is as if it's only instinct is to eat.


----------



## Muk (Jan 22, 2010)

"Instict... it seems to react to instinct. Well, for now it seems to be not dangerous," as Romrag is trying to find the right words for it. "Though I doubt I have the time to look after you."

'Maybe the sister has time to look after this creature,' he thinks.

He'll go to Sister Zoe and asks "Sister are you able to look after this new hatched creature? I really don't have time to look after it right now. And I don't feel like giving the wizard another toy to experiment on."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 24, 2010)

"Oh my!" Zoe said, her voice high and shocked as she drew her arms up close when she laid eyes on the Whitespawnling, "Is that one of the creatures?"

She slowly gets closer to it and watches as it devours  the meat. At this point it had already consumed most of what Romrag had offered and it would continue to eat until it had eaten enough of the meat to feed a grown man for a day. When it finishes, it looks for a quite, dark place to rest.

"I suppose I can watch it for you. But are you sure it is okay for you to have one of these?" She asked quizzically.


----------



## Muk (Jan 24, 2010)

"Hmm I don't know," Romrag begins. "But it can't hurt I think."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 24, 2010)

"Well, if you say so." Zoe says as he agrees to look after the creature. The creature looks clumsily walks under her cot and and lays it's head down to sleep.

"Be careful out there."

Romrag manages to get two Cure Light Wounds from the quartermaster in charge. When asked why he couldn't receive more the quartermaster explains. "We are simply running out of ingredients to make more and we have to ration them. The wizards are having to focus heavily on conjuring enough food to continue feeding the army. If we can find a cache of edible food, or a source of ingredients, we can make more."


----------



## Muk (Jan 24, 2010)

"Well there was half eaten meat where we came from. Maybe there is more down that way. Here I'll mark it down for you on a map," Romrag says to the quarter master. "If you send a few men to collect, I am heading back into that same corridor right now. I don't have men to spare to take the food, so you'll have to send someone else with me. We'll be heading deeper into that corridor."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 24, 2010)

The Quartermaster sends five men with Romrag to carry back food. It is clear that these men are not regular soldiers. Most of them are young, wearing little or no armor, and at most brandish short swords. They each bring with them empty wheelbarrows, which are not the most silent thing to be lugging around inside a cave, but if they find a good cache of edible meat it would make a good transport container to bring it back.


----------



## Muk (Jan 24, 2010)

"Alright men, there won't be any sneaking around, so have your weapons ready." Romrag says to his men. He'll have the rogue scout ahead some 60ft if possible.

Then he's heading back from where he fought those 20 monsters. He remembers seeing a bunch of dead meat on the way there. They may need to kill those wyrmlings but that's what will be needed doing.

Minny will build the rear guard, while Romrags rides on Daisy.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 24, 2010)

When Romrag reaches the chamber where the little creatures where gorging themselves earlier, many of them had finished eating and made made beds for themselves inside the body cavities of the very same creatures they where just eating. Others have however taken their places and where not gorging on the meat.

One of the new guys stands there with his fingers pinching his nose closed. He says, "I Hope  this isn't the meat you wanted us to take back! I wouldn't feed this to a dog!"


----------



## Muk (Jan 24, 2010)

"At least take it back. Who knows what it is good for." Romrag says in an ordering tone.

He orders his men to kill the wyrmling inside the meat and will aid in said 'slaughter'.

He adds, "Tough times mean tough measures. The worst you can make is some stew out of this."

Once done he'll continue deeper inside passed the place where they fought. If there are creatures he'll fight, if not he'll let the rogue scout ahead and have his dog stay alert to anything.


*Spoiler*: _surivial_ 




1d20+7
15+7 = 22 Daisy

1d20+5
12+5 = 17 Minny




[/spoiler]


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 24, 2010)

The one who spoke out turned his sighed in resignation and pulled his sword out ready to join in on the wholesale slaughter. It isn't until the first one creatures is cut down that the tiny creatures begin to register the the armed men are a threat. They call out in voices that are surprisingly loud, there does not appear to be anyone to answer their calls. Still too young and clumsy to run they can only cry out in fear and pain as they are cut down.

((Romrag has moved a tiny step towards the path of evil and received a -1 on his good/evil counter. The evil counter can be brought back to by a "good" counter to cancel it out. When the evil counter reaches -10 he will shift alignments in one step in the direction of Evil an his counter will then be reset.))


----------



## Muk (Jan 26, 2010)

Romrag ignores their cries even though his face shows some sign of guilt, he forces himself to think of survival first.

He orders his men to ready, those cries will echo deep into the tunnels, or at least that's his guess and he doubts that these creature would let their offspring just eat without watching them or guarding them somewhat.

He orders a phalanx formation and then moves it forward.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 28, 2010)

Regardless of how long they wait, help does not come for the slaughtered creatures. If any of them where near enough to hear the death cries of their young they have decided not interfere in the slaughter.


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2010)

Romrag orders his group to march forward and continues exploring deeper into that road.


*Spoiler*: _survival_ 




1d20+7
10+7 = 17

1d20+5
3+5 = 8


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 2, 2010)

"If you don't need us we'll start to hauling this back to camp," says one of the men with the wheelbarrows. 

Romrag leads his men down the same path he walked before, and before long he comes to the part where he and his men killed all the creatures earlier. With Daisy and Minny giving no sign of alarm they continue. Around the last corner is another wider chamber. Full of discarded, bones, what would initially appear like a trash heap on further inspection appears to be a living space.

Chalked onto the walls using using ground bones are white images of various animals and creatures. A very noticeable image on the back wall depicts more than the rest. 

Hanging on wall opposite of where they walked in is a wide flat rock pushed up against the cave wall like a thrown. Hung on the wall 8 feet up is what would at first glance appear to be a skull of one the other creatures, but on closer inspection appears to be skull of Wyrmling White Dragon with some of it's flesh still in tact. Beneath the head and stretching across the wall is an image white dragon standing on it's hind legs with this wing's spread.

The room contains two unexplored tunnels on the left and right of the thrown. On closer inspection there are sets of fresh blood trails leading down both corridors. The path on the right also has a lot of heavy congealed blood which makes the fresh blood on the right more difficult to notice.


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2010)

Romrag let's his dog sniff around and see if they find anything through scenting just the entrance for the left and right tunnel.


*Spoiler*: _left_ 




1d20+7
16+7 = 23

1d20+5
2+5 = 7





*Spoiler*: _right_ 




1d20+7
13+7 = 20

1d20+5
5+5 = 10




If there isn't anything that the dogs seem to find out about he'll just have to decide on his own (right side).


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 2, 2010)

Daisy insists on taking the left path. This corridor is much shorter than the previous ones, but also narrow enough that Romrag and his men are only able to proceed single file. 

As he approaches the end, at the edge of his light, he sees a room with what appears to be a rather crude, stone alter. Laying on top of the alter is one of the creatures that Romrag remembers running off wounded from the previous fight. His hands and feet had been bound in Animal hide. It's stomach had been sliced open, and it's organs pulled out and draped over the front of the alter into a whole in the ground, still attached to the body that they belonged to. Above the alter is another white dragon's skull. 

Although Romrag has seen all of this, he still has not yet entered the room. How does he proceed?


----------



## Muk (Feb 3, 2010)

If Romrag doesn't spot anything dangerous and if this is a dead end he suppose he'll head back out. Otherwise he'll head deeper that path.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 3, 2010)

Romrag is not close enough to know if the path is a dead end or not. He is only close enough to see what is on the opposite wall.

((Rolls a couple of dice behind the infinate DM Screen known as the internet))

Daisy begins to growl in the direction of the entrance.


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2010)

Shield and javelin ready Romrag slowly and carefully enters the room, trying to spread the group out so they can build a new phalanx once out of the entrance.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 4, 2010)

As Romrag, riding on Daisy enters a large bolder comes down behind him, separating him from his men. As he turns around he noticed is open space above the tunnel he just entered. In the reduced light he is only able to make out the outlines of a small white creature, but the eyes creature seems the suck in all the light in the room and shines brightly at Romrag even in the darkness. 

The White creature says in a hiss, "_Confn ekess sacrifice doutan ekess Tiamat?_"

Roll Initiative


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2010)

Initiative:
1d20+1
5+1 = 6

Round 1:

If Romrag is able to, he'll toss his javelin first.

If not he'll drop it and draws out his lance for a charge.


*Spoiler*: _javelin_ 




1d20+8
16+8 = 24

1d4+2
1+2 = 3





*Spoiler*: _lance_ 




1d20+8
14+8 = 22

1d6+3
3+3 = 6

If charging is possible extra dmg:
1d6+3
2+3 = 5

1d6+3
1+3 = 4





If Romrag has enough room to maneuver after the charge he'll use his ride by feat to move away from the monster without provoking any AoO. His lance has reach of 10ft so that shouldn't be a problem unless the creature is large and has reach.

Round 2+

He will continue using his charge and ride by if possible, if not he'll attack with his war hammer. He doesn't want to lose his AC yet.


*Spoiler*: _lance attack & dmg_ 




1d20+8
7+8 = 15

1d20+8
10+8 = 18

1d20+8
20+8 = 28 crit threat

1d20+8
16+8 = 24

Crit confirm:
1d20+8
6+8 = 14

Dmg:
1d6+3
5+3 = 8

1d6+3
5+3 = 8

1d6+3
3+3 = 6

1d6+3
3+3 = 6

Charge extra dmg:
2d6+6
2,1+6 = 9

2d6+6
5,3+6 = 14

2d6+6
6,2+6 = 14

2d6+6
2,4+6 = 12







*Spoiler*: _warhammer dmg + atk_ 




1d20+8
16+8 = 24

1d20+8
1+8 = 9

1d20+8
4+8 = 12

1d20+8
10+8 = 18

dmg:
1d6+2
1+2 = 3

1d6+2
3+2 = 5

1d6+2
2+2 = 4

1d6+2
1+2 = 3






Should the monster attack Daisy Romrag will use his ride skill to try and aid Daisy in avoiding the dmg.


*Spoiler*: _ride check_ 




1d20+11
12+11 = 23

1d20+11
14+11 = 25

1d20+11
14+11 = 25

1d20+11
5+11 = 16

1d20+11
18+11 = 29


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Round 1:

"Loreat!" the white creature says from his high perch above the entrance. It's hand pointed towards Daisy as it said this.

Daisy: Will Save 18 + 2 = 20

To her credit, Daisy wasn't driven to brink of unspeakable fear, but was too shaken by the creature's magic to move from her position. Since Daisy can't move, a charge is not possible. Romrag throws his readied Javelin at the white creature, in the dark, grazes it's shoulder. [25 - 3 = 22]

Round 2:
The creature jumps down from his perch. when he does, the small cracks of light briefly shine off of a metal circle around it's head. It would almost seem like a crown of some sort, but it is bigger around than the creature's cranium and if not for it's long snout it would hang around it's neck.

When it hits the ground it unleashes a cold breath hitting Romrag [Ref Save 9+2=11: Fail] [46-3 = 43] and Daisy [Ref Save 13+6=19: Success (half)] [31-2 = 29].

The shortcoming of these creatures seems to be their overall lack of intelligence. By jumping down to the ground floor and using it's breath weapon, the creature gave up his strategic height advantage that kept it out of reach of Romrag's charge.

Able to move now, Romrag charges the creature with his lance drawn [22-8-9=5]. The lance skewered the creature and very and came out other side taking out a huge part of it's abdomen. Despite it's injury it is still conscious and alive.

Round 3:
Struggle to remain on it's feat, the creature tried to reach out with it's arm and touch Romrag, but it fails to reach him and seems to have trouble standing. (Failed Touch Attack)

Romrag's Lance pierces the creature's skull on the next charge, effectively smashing it to pieces. [5-8-14=-17]

When Romrag pulls his lance back, the round object that was on worn on the around the creature's head comes back on the tip of his lance.

Romrag's men finally manage to roll the stone out of the way and light begins to fill the room from outside. In the light, the object appears to be a large gold band.

*Rewards
Experience: 1200xp
Large Gold Band*

In the Light Romrag is able to determine that the chamber is fairly small. The hole that the creature was hiding in was fairly small and only seems to be big enough for it to hide in. The walls are covered in pictographs of dragons, especially white dragons.

Under the Light what seems to be most noticeable is the cold emanating from the whole in the ground. Typically the closer you get underground the more regulated the temperatures are, but whatever chamber bellow the one they're standing in is a good 30C colder than the rest of the caves he'd been in up to this point, in fact it seems to be even colder than the giant mouth of the cave near the entrance to cave where camp is.

When he looks down the pit though, the light does not penetrate deeply enough to illuminate the bottom.

((And no, it's not a Portable Hole this time! ))


----------



## Muk (Feb 6, 2010)

Romrag throws a torch into the pit. If there isn't anything wroth while, he'll note this shrine dedicated to Tiamtr and then heads back to the fork and down the other direction.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 6, 2010)

The torch drops several hundred feet before it reaches bottom.  As the torch descends the chamber bellow becomes highly illuminated and for a few fleeting seconds he can see with clarity massive massive pile of sparkling gold, treasures, artifacts, glimmering gems, and scrolls. It was the kind of treasure that vast kingdoms spent centuries to procure.

This treasure horde sat upon an island in the center of a frozen, underground lake which reflected a good deal of the light from the torch with clarity illuminating the whole chamber.

The Torch hits the bottom and rolls across the ice for several seconds undisturbed. But not for long...

Loud-crackling sounds, as if thunder where emanating from beneath the ice. Soon, large fissures formed from the ice. The Ice began to be uprooted beneath, falling away slowly like a centuries old tree. Slowly, the ice begins to give away to reveal the pale white complexion of Dragon's head nearly 100 feet in length and almost half again as wide. 

The dragon looked quizzically at the torch for a moment as if not quite sure what to make of it. After a moment it's head descends and it releases a quick burst of air from it's mouth extinguishing the torch as it. Although he can no longer see it, Romrag can tell from the echoing sounds that the dragon had submerged itself beneath the waters of it's frozen lair once again.


----------



## Muk (Feb 6, 2010)

"Well, I had guessed as much, but now it is for certain. We are in a dragon's lair. And a frosty white dragon at that.

Damn, but that horde of gold looks nice. It is of little to no use to us however. Maybe there are some magical items and such that are more useful than the horde of gold.

Anyways let's head back to camp and report our findings."

Romrag will head back to camp.

(Well shit ..... i was hoping it wasn't such a large one ohh romrag and his dogs will need a lot of frost resistance)


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 7, 2010)

When Romrag returns to camp the guards immediately salute him when he arrives which would seem odd considering that the halfling is still considered a mercenary. The Guard stops them momentarily at the gate when they arrive and hands Romrag a rolled up piece of parchment that has been sealed with a wax stamp. "The Commander has requested that I give you this upon your return!" the guard explains.

When Romrag decides to open the note it reads:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Romrag, as of reading this note, by order of Lord Shackleford, you have been drafted into the Dalmas Royal Army and given the rank of Sergent at Arms. After tonight's diner you will report to the command tent for a strategy meeting and to be given your next assignment.


----------



## Muk (Feb 8, 2010)

Romrag will clean up and eat first then report to the commander. He'll report his finding and that he found the lair of a white dragon deep within the tunnels.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 9, 2010)

When Romrag enters the tent he finds Aaron already. In front of him is a chunk of stewed meat and a few vegetables. His plate is somewhat of a mystery since the Cooks in the cook tent haven't begun serving yet.

"Mmm," he says as he quickly swallows his food, "You're here early."


----------



## Muk (Feb 9, 2010)

"Well, I found some unusual finds," Romrag begins. "Dangerous I would even say. We found the lair of a white dragon and his horde of gold for that matter."

He then goes to tell him about his little adventure towards the shrine and how he found the lair that was below the shrine.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 11, 2010)

Aaron looked a bit troubled by the news, but he was never one to let his feelings stand in the way of what had to be done. "Well we should get the meeting started early. I'll get everyone assembled, and you'll give your report."

It takes a few minutes for everyone who is supposed to be in attendance to arrive. Attending the meeting is Lord Shackleford, Aaron, Bothe - leader of the Ranger Corp, Darren - who leads the foot soldiers, Karen - who leads the combined magi (sorcerers and wizards), and Bailen - the high priest of Pelor and the man in charge of the clergy and healing corps.


----------



## Muk (Feb 12, 2010)

Romrag greets everyone.

"Good evening, everyone. I scouted recently a tunnel and we found a shrine to Tiamat and the lair of a white dragon."

Romrag says out straight, he'll then explain in details of his findings.


----------

